# ISO: Lime Green drop tape



## Wingslover (Mar 10, 2019)

Just wondered if anyone out there may have some lime green NOS handlebar tape out there. Ive got the campus flavor which doesnt have the same sort of love. 

Thanks in advance.
-d


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks like eBay is fresh out of that super hard to find rare color. How about some Burgundy, I have a box full in that rare color?    What year bike are you dealing with, I believe the later 70's Lime was a tad bit darker than the Flambo Lime.  

Lets see what @Schwinn499 can do.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 11, 2019)

LOL!! it's a 1973 Varsity: the original oversized paperweight.

-d


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 11, 2019)

In stock...PM me...


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the pic. I hope i'm not mis-representing the color...

Looking for the non-opaque color of green that would go on a 70s Varsity. All I can seem to find is the darker green that would be befitting a campus green model.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2019)

Years ago (2010-11?) it took me months to find some Lime tape. Then all of a sudden the eBay market was flooded with it and I bought every roll I could find.  :eek:
Had this one to do and three others.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 12, 2019)

this might work

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCHWINN-HAN...631336?hash=item1c3378aea8:g:nWoAAOxyjPNRFGtE


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2019)

videoranger said:


> this might work
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCHWINN-HAN...631336?hash=item1c3378aea8:g:nWoAAOxyjPNRFGtE




I know from past experience that his green is Campus green. Note how he just says green?


----------



## videoranger (Mar 13, 2019)

Good to know. Using photos for a description can be deceiving.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 14, 2019)

And that has been my problem (and, hence, why i'm here i've bought the dark green twice, now and while it's lovely, it doesn't have the same magic.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2019)

Love the Lime in all the different shades!










Can you guess which one is Campus Green which is the correct color for a 73 Varsity? If your Varsity is Lime then has to be a 74 model regardless of what Pat's serial number look up says. 
I was hoping Schwinn499 or someone else could have helped you out because it took me 40 minutes to move some bikes and then dig out my box of tape that was buried in a mountain of boxes. I'll sell one of the Schwinn bagged rolls and I'll price match what Craig is selling his GREEN tape for. The Schwinn tape is on the right in the first and last picture and it has the red print on the bags.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121122631336


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 15, 2019)

My guess is the third one in from the right hand side is the lightest of the Schwinns, and will probably do the trick. The odd thing about this tape (both Schwinn and Hunt Wilde) the lime and campus look exactly the same with light behind. Only when it's on the bars do they appear different. 

If it's the lightest in the bag then we're off to the races (as fast as you can go on a 42 pound bike). 

Thanks and i'll PM
-d


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2019)

So you don't want the Campus Green at the far right?   I'll post a picture(s) of the two rolls of Schwinn bagged Lime.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2019)

Here's the two Schwinn bagged rolls. One does look a little darker but the way it's rolled up could be cause. There were multiple shades of all Schwinn's Flexon tape that was made to match the translucent colors over the years. I must have had at least 5 different shades of Coppertone at one time. I've been told the later Lime was called Emerald but I've never actually seen an example of this color so this may be why some of the Lime tape is darker than most. Both bags are unopened and 5 yds. The one on the right is the roll you mentioned above.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 16, 2019)

Excellent: the one on the right is the one! And thanks for all this confirmation: after a couple of different attempts I thought I was losing my mind


----------

